# Why do people have Backpacks?



## IanG224 (Jan 2, 2010)

I dont get it i live in maryland so pretty much the slopes around me are shit so im wondering why do kids wear backpacks? I always see the cocjy rich kids wearing backpacks and i just wanna know what could they possibly need in those that they couldnt just leave at the base? The mountains here are tinsy


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Water and food and they don't want to pay for a locker?


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

their marijuana and their smoking devices? haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

avenged1985 said:


> their marijuana and their smoking devices? haha


:thumbsup:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Water and food and they don't want to pay for a locker?


but he said they are rich


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

avenged1985 said:


> their marijuana and their smoking devices? haha


probably. the other day at my local hill i was on my last run and some guys starting smoking next to me on the lift. they offered, but i declined (above the influence, haha) and we started talking. apparently one of their girlfriends goes to my school :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

food and water


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

avenged1985 said:


> their marijuana and their smoking devices? haha


lol. that one caught me off guard. im still laughing


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

haha that the only thing i carry in mine.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

SPAZ said:


> but he said they are rich


I have all nice/new gear but I'm far from rich... I didn't even make 30k in 2009, but snowboarding is my priority so my shits nice ( =


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i know, just throwing a stereotype in there. i'll be living on less during my year in breck, but im boing to go and buy two setups before i leave


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ah gotcha, missed your sarcasm ( =


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

because i can only fit 2 tall boys in my cargos!


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

I carry food and water and a screwdriver. Not so much because I'm too cheap, but because I'm too lazy.  I get thirsty really easily and end up drinking water at least once every half hour... I should just get a camelbak.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Ah gotcha, missed your sarcasm ( =


does this mean i pulled an avran?




ha.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

SPAZ said:


> but he said they are rich


rich people don't get rich by spending money

that's why they're rich


----------



## VietOne (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a backpack.

Food
Water
Alcohol
Gloves or Mittens depending which one I have on
Balaclava
Snowboard Lock
Tool Kit
A fleece if I need to put on an extra layer
Med Kit in case I get hurt or someone gets hurt
50ft Climbing Rope (Comes in handy if someone is stuck in pow or in any other bad spots.)
Shovel for digging a place to keep alcohol ice cold :laugh:
Extra battery and accessories for GoProHD

So yeah I keep a lot of stuff in my backpack. Weighs in about 15 lbs. I know its a lot but you get use to it even in the park. Makes it a lot tougher to do spins but I end up taking it off and keeping it off to the side if it bugs me too much.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> rich people don't get rich by spending money
> 
> that's why they're rich


Entrepreneurs spend money to get rich. So do Capital Venturists. Just saying...


----------



## Erci (Jan 12, 2010)

Tool kit, walkie talkie, video cam and most importantly water (camelbak, so I can drink from the tube while I'm taking the lift up or waiting in line).


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

ride314 said:


> :thumbsup:


And hard liquor and edibles. And beer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

VietOne said:


> I have a backpack.
> 
> Food
> Water
> ...


Wow trying to hide a body are we?


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

I usually just carry one on the first run. I keep water/gatorade/beer in it. About half way down the run Ill stop and burry everything to keep it cold and throw the bag in a locker.


----------



## BsMcluvinBeach (Sep 16, 2011)

avenged1985 said:


> their marijuana and their smoking devices? haha


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

:cheeky4:


----------



## BsMcluvinBeach (Sep 16, 2011)

legallyillegal said:


> rich people don't get rich by spending money
> 
> that's why they're rich


Yeh but rich peoples children spend money like it gong out of style, even stingy rich parents have a soft spot for their rotten kids.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I wear a backpack. Even if you are staying on a slopeside condo then they can come in handy.

Mine holds:
1. Hydration pack - This is the entire reason I bought a backpack. I get thirsty as heck on the mountain. Powerade+water keeps me hydrated and helps prevent cramping up on the first day out after an entire year of not snowboarding

2. Spare goggles - if you have ever had to ride down a mountain during a blizzard with no eye protection, then you will understand.

3. Chemical warmers - I don't usually need these, but if I get wet enough/chilled enough to need them then they are available.

4. Beanie - Sometimes I like taking off my sweaty balaclava and dont want my (nearly) bald head to freeze.

5. Food - Sometimes I'll have lunch for the entire crew packed. Sometimes just a few nutty bars or cookies.

6. Board carrying - If you've ever hiked 1+ miles in semi-deep powder, then you'll understand why the ability to strap your board to your back is nice.


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

PeterG said:


> I usually just carry one on the first run. I keep water/gatorade/beer in it. About half way down the run Ill stop and burry everything to keep it cold and throw the bag in a locker.


hit this one on the nose! My pack is a camel bak so it also carries my hydration pack


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

IanG224 said:


> I dont get it i live in maryland so pretty much the slopes around me are shit so im wondering why do kids wear backpacks? I always see the cocjy rich kids wearing backpacks and i just wanna know what could they possibly need in those that they couldnt just leave at the base? The mountains here are tinsy


As for rich kids inbounds...just another form of their "blankie" with pacifier devices...not quite weened from the old saggin tit.

But if ur carrying bc stuff and actually in the bc that's different.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

PeterG said:


> I usually just carry one on the first run. I keep water/gatorade/beer in it. About half way down the run Ill stop and burry everything to keep it cold and throw the bag in a locker.


WE did that once. Never found the beer again. Someone must have seen my buddy do it hehe. Good thing there were 10 more in the car


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a lot of things you can put in. Especially for removing layers when it gets toasty. I know I can't stand wearing too many layers on a hot spring day.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

holy fucking dug up ancient thread!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Seems to be a lot of Necro's these days. Some people just like fucking dead things...


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

especially this post there wasn't really a reason to dig it up this was just a curiosity question 18 months ago


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

BsMcluvinBeach said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> :cheeky4:


I have this weird hunch he might be high...


----------

